# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  wondje op voorhuid

## brianmoshagen

Hallo,

Ik heb nu ongeveer al 3 maanden last van een wondje aan de binnenkant van me voorhuid.
Maar daardoor kan ik hem in erectie niet over me eikel heen krijgen, en als die slap is kan ik hem er net over heen krijgen. 
omdat het wondje samen trekt lijkt het net of er een stiekje om me piemel heen zit. 

Als ik maar iets te ver trek gaat het weer open, wat kan dit zijn en hoe is het te genezen?

----------

